# Best UK pub guide app?



## pinkychukkles (Sep 5, 2011)

For the iPhone, although I'm not averse to discussion of apps for other platforms on this thread although that won't help me at this point. I'm off on a cycling trip in Cornwall on Wednesday, travelling back to Bristol over four days and although I got given The Good Pub Guide 2011 as a gift earlier in the year, it's quite a weighty tomb that I don't want to lug around with me. What with having a route that could change depending on how thirsty we get, a pub guide app that uses the GPS function to recommend decent boozers nearby would be very handy.

There's both a Good Pub Guide and CAMRA Good Beer Guide apps available but neither have so far had me reaching to click buy. Both cost £4.99 but it's not clear to me whether the CAMRA one comes with all the info or you have to purchase either the 1 yr subscription or the 2011 data as an in-app purchase which is _another_ £5.49 whilst the Good Pub Guide seems to suffer from being out of date... Has anyone used either? To be clear, a guide that recommends good pubs rather than _every _pub is better. Cheers!


----------



## Mr Smin (Sep 5, 2011)

does it have to be an app? Does beerintheevening work on your phone?
http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/results.shtml?l=Cornwall


----------



## Radar (Sep 5, 2011)

caskmark app, caskfinder ???


----------



## tommers (Sep 5, 2011)

This


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 6, 2011)

pinkychukkles said:


> For the iPhone, although I'm not averse to discussion of apps for other platforms on this thread although that won't help me at this point. I'm off on a cycling trip in Cornwall on Wednesday, travelling back to Bristol over four days and although I got given The Good Pub Guide 2011 as a gift earlier in the year, it's quite a weighty tomb that I don't want to lug around with me. What with having a route that could change depending on how thirsty we get, a pub guide app that uses the GPS function to recommend decent boozers nearby would be very handy.
> 
> There's both a Good Pub Guide and CAMRA Good Beer Guide apps available but neither have so far had me reaching to click buy. Both cost £4.99 but it's not clear to me whether the CAMRA one comes with all the info or you have to purchase either the 1 yr subscription or the 2011 data as an in-app purchase which is _another_ £5.49 whilst the Good Pub Guide seems to suffer from being out of date... Has anyone used either? To be clear, a guide that recommends good pubs rather than _every _pub is better. Cheers!


The current version of the GBG app comes with 2011 data.


Mr Smin said:


> does it have to be an app? Does beerintheevening work on your phone?
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/results.shtml?l=Cornwall


That won't find the nearest pubs using GPS though.

When I'm out and about I generally use the Good Pub Guide app. It works well, will integrate with Google Maps to give you directions.  I usuallly want a pub that serves food so the Cask Marque app doesn't really suit me often because it doesn't give that info.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2011)

Radar said:


> caskmark app, caskfinder ???


Review for the Android version:



> Nice app but also needs pub reviews as well ~ I know of some pubs noted on the map may have good beers but they are also full of notrights and louts


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 6, 2011)

Cask Marque only test the beer in a pub, nothing else.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds spamtastic!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2012)

Wouldn't mind a good pub guide app for iPhone if there's been any new ones anyone's aware of?


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 11, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Wouldn't mind a good pub guide app for iPhone if there's been any new ones anyone's aware of?


I downloaded the Good Pub Guide 2012 app a few weeks ago.  Basically the same as the old one, but with new data


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2012)

Ah cool will check out.


----------

